# Suche Speed Browsergames



## DeltaUnit (29. Januar 2012)

Hallo.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem guten Speed Browsergame, sollte so in Richtung Mittelalter/ Zukunft sein.

Kennt da jemand ein gutes ?

Mfg.


----------



## Robonator (29. Januar 2012)

Was genau meinst du mit "Speed Browsergame" ?


----------



## DeltaUnit (29. Januar 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du mit "Speed Browsergame" ?


 
Wo man z.B: 2 x... Speed hat, die Rohstoffproduktion ist doppelt so schnell.


----------



## MagicMerlin22 (29. Januar 2012)

das ist eine komische Frage...
Es gibt keine Geschwindigkeit 1x
Also bei Die Stämme gibt es Runden, die laufen mit 400x Speed, oder auch welche mit 50x


----------



## Shubidu (3. Februar 2012)

.: Die Kreuzzuege :.


Mittelalter Strategiespiel das sehr simpel gehalten ist. Sehr ähnlich zu die-staemme, aber besser  

Gibt 3 Server: Server 1 - momentan x2 Speed , Server 2 - momentan x2 Speed, und den Speedserver mit meistens zwischen 1000-3000x Speed  

lg
Shubidu


----------



## DeltaUnit (3. Februar 2012)

Shubidu schrieb:


> .: Die Kreuzzuege :.
> 
> 
> Mittelalter Strategiespiel das sehr simpel gehalten ist. Sehr ähnlich zu die-staemme, aber besser
> ...



das klingt ja schonmal ganz gut.


----------

